# I miss the old eBay when...



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

people actually wanted to sell their stuff. Anymore it's treated like a stall at an antique market, same (overpriced) cars listed over and over and over ad nauseum. It would be better if eBay would charge a listing fee every time you listed an item no matter your selling status. This Chevelle has been on eBay for at least a year, if the seller had to pay a buck every time he re-listed it maybe he'd actually just auction it off and let the market decide what it's worth. http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Chevell...151088071634?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item232d8d03d2


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Yepper....I've seen some odd listings with sky high prices.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Ed's prices are definitely NOT fun. LOL. He asks sky high prices for partial and incomplete AJ wheelsets. So funny to see.

Yeah, I miss the old ebay when you could leave feedback for anyone and everyone even if you did not have a sale with them. That and figuring out what other ebayers were watching on their new "My Ebay" feed was a real hoot (hint, you only needed to know their username). LOL.

In the camera ebay world there used to be a guy that would critique outrageous camera listings. it was a funny. Ahhh, the good ol days. I'm glad the internet really does forget all that old history.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I really like the silver accents done with a Q-tip. They compliment the busted back glass retainer, stained hood, and saftey net made from screen door mesh. Easily worth $56 NINTY FIVE! ... giggle

Along the lines of Sennafan's OP, it's nice to see familiar old friends. Especially that cobbled up, $1300.00 black "Crustang" in not so original condition; that Edsfun been trolling for a decade. (check his other items)


----------



## LostDog44 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ebay has become "The Same Old Stuff & Same High Prices" online shopping experience. At least when it comes to slots.I know they say the prices go up around the holidays but , they forgot to drop them for the last 10 months. and whats with naming every slot car maker on 1 car? I hate itr when im looking for an afx and have to scroll down 20 tycos . Maybe its just me.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

The rear tires are dried out from age so should be replaced if running the car. The box chassis mount support plastic has a crack at the front and holds the chassis at an angle sloping downard towards the back. Nice one to collect or use as a runner.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Shadow-...151406626334?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item234089c61e


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I like the old ebay when you could start a slot car at 99 cents and it would get bid up too about what it was worth, and not have to sell it at $4.99 because guys were watching football or "it was on my watch list and I forgot".
Now I start them for about what I have into them and a buy it now of what I would like to get for them (which is usually about what its worth).


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Gerome said:


> The rear tires are dried out from age so should be replaced if running the car. The box chassis mount support plastic has a crack at the front and holds the chassis at an angle sloping downard towards the back. Nice one to collect or use as a runner.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Shadow-...151406626334?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item234089c61e


wowsa, if he could sell that, i'll sell him all he can take for $25.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Too many are "waiting for the right @$$ for that seat". The concept of waiting on a sucker has been taken to a whole new level. Ebay does give free listings every month. Some, who don't have much left to sell are just auto relisting the leftovers, and hoping a fool will come along. 

It's not easy being on the selling end now either. The fees add up really fast, folks almost always wait until the last 7 seconds to bid, and if you don't start at your minimum, you'll lose your shirt. 
It was actually peaceful not having any listings last week. The little money it generates helps out a great deal though, so I have to keep it up. Heck, I just bought 200 new boxes. I can't stop now! :lol:


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree, selling is no fun either. I feel like I'm at the mercy of the buyer. When I do list some stuff, which is rare now a days, I take pictures as I'm packaging for shipping so I'll have some proof of the condition the item was in and the manner in which it was shipped in case the buyer tries to make false claims. The fees are crazy now, especially with the PayPal fees added in.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

And I liked being able to see who I was bidding against. You used to be able to see the whole user name, not a*****r, and the "a" and the "R" are just random letters. I had some nemesis out there and that was good for the seller cause if I saw so-and-so was bidding on something I wanted, well my top price just went up a little bit! Course, then sniping took the fun out of that but it still killed me if I lost out to certain people and I took great satisfaction beating out certain people! Evil, I know...


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

When ebay takes and adds the shipping and the final value of the car together and then takes roughly 15% between them and paypal plus then you have to ship the darn thing box and postage along with tracking just to save your rear, in case they say they dont get it that all adds up. Ebay is finding ways to suck money out of the buyers and the sellers pockets, thats why i believe the prices didnt go down very much during the summer. Just ask joe his lighted cars have went up to cover all the stuff he has to pay too. Its not easy selling on the bay for sure.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*keyword spamming*



LostDog44 said:


> Ebay has become "The Same Old Stuff & Same High Prices" online shopping experience. At least when it comes to slots.I know they say the prices go up around the holidays but , they forgot to drop them for the last 10 months. and whats with naming every slot car maker on 1 car? I hate itr when im looking for an afx and have to scroll down 20 tycos . Maybe its just me.


it is called keyword spamming as is supposed to be disallowed on eBay.
only time it is enforced is when reported and not if it is a productive seller.
I too, grow tired of other stuff in my "AURORA" search within slot cars: ho
but spammers like to use the excuse that they are explaining all the different tracks car can run on.
Y'all need to be told THAT .... right?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

tracking seems to come FREE with all types of USPS shipping and I think other carriers as well.
proper packing and addresses are the most critical things now.
it has always been advisable to start the bidding at a price you can accept if only one bid is made.
.99 cent starts can create bidding wars, but not nearly as often as 10 or so years ago.
since there is now a fee on shipping costs, offering free shipping amounts to the same fees, but looks better to the bidder.
even as I have been taken to task about multiple wins not being discounted shipping, it would seems that FREE shipping cannot be discounted.
YES, I know , ..... the shipping is figured into the opening price, I know!
and if a buyer has enough sense to contact a seller BEFORE bidding on multiple listings that have FREE shipping, you will find that some will give a discount upon final invoicing.
it is very difficult knowing all the right things to do for successful eBay selling.
I used to help with the eBay Question and Answer chat board and we would often answer these very same questions every day.
no one knows exactly the formula that is going to work when they start, but a little questioning savvy eBayers can result in quick education


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There is one more level of protection you will need besides tracking to cover yourself as a seller. Keep all the paperwork!! I print all my shipping through ebay/paypal, and every time I print a label, it also prints a shipping receipt. Also, when you turn the parcels in at the P.O., take the time to get the receipt from them also. 

*Disputes can be filed for up to 45 days through Ebay, but can also blindside you if the buyer pays with a credit card. If they use the credit card payment method, the buyer can file a claim with no warning what so ever without ebay's dispute method. The funds will be taken from your paypal with no notice, or you'll end up in a negative balance if the funds aren't available. It can take up to 3 months to settle, and you had better have your receipts that you shipped, the parcel was delivered to the P.O. by you, and the parcel was delivered (confirmed via tracking) to the buyer. Even if you win, be prepared to lose the $25.00 fee the credit card company charges to investigate. Found this out the hard way this Spring..* :freak:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

sethndaddy said:


> wowsa, if he could sell that, i'll sell him all he can take for $25.


Especially when you consider you can get the same car in perfect condition ( I bought 2 ) I believe the're NOS. For only $ 15.99 ea. at Slots n Stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

it only cost a bit more but i always add the signature upon delivery addition..that way there is a signature to receive the item..no i did not get it..someone i know sold a certain person an item..he said he never got it..the person happened to be a seller on ebay also..a couple weeks later the guy was selling me friends slot car..pieced out..i.e body and chassis..seperately...he knew it was his by certain markings on the body..ebay would not even look into the scammer..so out a few bucks he was...they are out there.....waiting..


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

slotcarman12078 said:


> There is one more level of protection you will need besides tracking to cover yourself as a seller. Keep all the paperwork!! I print all my shipping through ebay/paypal, and every time I print a label, it also prints a shipping receipt. Also, when you turn the parcels in at the P.O., take the time to get the receipt from them also.
> 
> *Disputes can be filed for up to 45 days through Ebay, but can also blindside you if the buyer pays with a credit card. If they use the credit card payment method, the buyer can file a claim with no warning what so ever through ebay's dispute method. The funds will be taken from your paypal with no notice, or you'll end up in a negative balance if the funds aren't available. It can take up to 3 months to settle, and you had better have your receipts that you shipped, the parcel was delivered to the P.O. by you, and the parcel was delivered (confirmed via tracking) to the buyer. Even if you win, be prepared to lose the $25.00 fee the credit card company charges to investigate. Found this out the hard way this Spring..* :freak:


It's unfortunate the seller is left open to those that would take advantage of the system. Further I don't think the feedback system is at all fair; why can't the seller leave neutral or negative feedback the same as the buyer can ? The current buyer feedback is meaningless as it's all positive automatically. I would welcome real feedback from sellers that I knew was honestly earned.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wyatt641 said:


> it only cost a bit more but i always add the signature upon delivery addition..that way there is a signature to receive the item..no i did not get it..someone i know sold a certain person an item..he said he never got it..the person happened to be a seller on ebay also..a couple weeks later the guy was selling me friends slot car..pieced out..i.e body and chassis..seperately...he knew it was his by certain markings on the body..ebay would not even look into the scammer..so out a few bucks he was...they are out there.....waiting..


Hi Wyatt,
yup, I think we've all been hit by these scams @ least once...
mine w/ in the "Vintage-Toy" genre'. (NOT slot cars... as of yet..)

I was lucky, only a few $'s...
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You can't leave a negative, but you can type out your response. That tends to get buried, especially if the buyer buys a lot. A seller would have to look at what other folks say in the feedback to see it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that being said,
how many sellers look at bidders feedback before auction listing close?


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

My biggest complaint against ebay is their global shipping program operated by Pitney Bowes. Ebay pushes sellers to uses this method to ship to Canada, and overseas. First it uses a third party Pitney Bowes; even though it just travels through the USPS and Canada Post anyway. Priority Post International is used instead of First Class International; even though F.C.I. is now trackable. Finally, they charge duty up front; they claim as a convenience. When in fact the vast majority of packages pass through customs without any duty at all.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow thats why if at all possible i use cash and try and deal with people i know it may take longer to get that one special car but to my suprise every time i buy private i am so happy at what i get its as if the seller is giving me a better car but on FLEA BAY you get what you get end of story. I also buy and sell kijji and craigslist an i usually get awesome deals on their.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The global shipping program is a scam! Ebay sneaks it in with "updates" and if you don't manually turn it off, you're in it. Funny thing, it takes seconds to put you into it, but takes days to opt out. Not only do you have to manually change every current listing you have one at a time, but any new listing made during the opting out wait has to too. If you don't know how to navigate through all of ebay's hidden set ups, you'll have a difficult time getting to the opt out page. 

I check new bidder's feedback if they bid early. Not much I can do for 7 second left bidders. I do check out new faces when I get one after the fact.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The global shipping program is a scam! Ebay sneaks it in with "updates" and if you don't manually turn it off, you're in it. Funny thing, it takes seconds to put you into it, but takes days to opt out. Not only do you have to manually change every current listing you have one at a time, but any new listing made during the opting out wait has to too. If you don't know how to navigate through all of ebay's hidden set ups, you'll have a difficult time getting to the opt out page.
> 
> I check new bidder's feedback if they bid early. Not much I can do for 7 second left bidders. I do check out new faces when I get one after the fact.


You said it Joe, I don't buy hardly anything from ebay anymore. I still use paypal but mostly buy from sellers I know online; or recently sellers on HT. Ebay used to be a good place to buy from; but not so much these days. :thumbsup:


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I must be the exception but I have had no issues buying from ebay. Now, as for seller fees, etc, yes, I have a bunch of stuff I would like to sell but I will do it via the forums, etc. and not on ebay. But as a buyer, there are no issues in the listings I track and ultimately buy from. Some of the best deals come from sellers with few feedback ratings.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

super8man said:


> I must be the exception but I have had no issues buying from ebay. Now, as for seller fees, etc, yes, I have a bunch of stuff I would like to sell but I will do it via the forums, etc. and not on ebay. But as a buyer, there are no issues in the listings I track and ultimately buy from. Some of the best deals come from sellers with few feedback ratings.


There's a huge difference between buying in the U.S. and Canada on ebay. Some sellers charge no shipping for the U.S., or a very small amount. Now, most sellers on ebay only ship to Canada using global shipping which is very expensive; sometimes more expensive than the item you want to purchase. Add to that the difference in the dollar; approx. 15 cents, and it becomes too expensive in most cases to be worth while. That's why I'll only buy from sellers that'll ship First Class Mail International. I've had over 600 items shipped this way and none have been lost or arrived damaged. Plus I will assume any possible loss; as I won't file a claim if I don't receive a package or it arrives damaged. This way the seller is protected by shipping using the cheaper method.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

If y'all have any bidders blocked because they tried screwing you on an auction deal, *please PM me* so I can add them to my list.

Also, model car guys play the most "I didn't get the right kit" and "It was broken" games from my personal experience - must be all the glue-sniffing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't get me started on Ebay's games. 

Just keep this in mind. This can happen up to 180 days later. If the buyer(scammer) uses a credit card linked to their Paypal account they can make a claim to their credit card company that the item was not as explained or whatever lie they have and cause a "chargeback". The chargeback then is automatically taken out of your Paypal account until the full investigation and claim by you (jumping thru hoops) is finished which can take up to 6 months and if you are found wrong you lose. 

Lets just say I came out good but it was a stressful time. :drunk:

Big ticket items now go through Craigslist. Cash is king.... Growing up in the inner city I use street smarts.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

You got that right...cash is king...for bigger items, you'll have to hit a show or CL to make sure "all sales are final". But, for the sub-$100 dollar items, ebay seems to work well in the majority of cases. As an honest buyer, ebay is really good. As an honest seller, I would not be so certain. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

I miss the days when people actually "liked" slot cars and slot car racing. The only people who seem to buy stuff are people adding to a collection. It's sad when a toy car loses it's value if its been used as a toy or if someone plans to use it as a toy.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

I get where you are coming from Carlos, but there is a point where some "toy cars" just plain become too valuable to charge around a track willy nilly. All my cars get paraded around a track occasionally, some with abandon, some with great care. I'm not about to risk busting a front wing off a paper-decal Essex Lotus when I've got 50 other common G Plus F1 cars to play with. So I don't think it loses any value as a toy just because it isn't treated like the others. Heck, if it weren't for collectors there wouldn't be any rare cars left and far fewer common ones. :wave:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

asennafan said:


> I get where you are coming from Carlos, but there is a point where some "toy cars" just plain become too valuable to charge around a track willy nilly. All my cars get paraded around a track occasionally, some with abandon, some with great care. I'm not about to risk busting a front wing off a paper-decal Essex Lotus when I've got 50 other common G Plus F1 cars to play with. So I don't think it loses any value as a toy just because it isn't treated like the others. Heck, if it weren't for collectors there wouldn't be any rare cars left and far fewer common ones. :wave:


You're right asennafan, we not only preserve these cars for our enjoyment; but so that others may have a chance to enjoy them as well. Many of these cars don't stand up very well to the rigors of racing. Such as the Aurora Cuda funny car with the weak window posts or very breakable front and rear wings of F 1 cars. :thumbsup: I sure wish there were more NOS Aurora Red and white Cuda funny cars around today.


----------

